# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  MakerBot z18 for sale with 3 extruders & external filament case

## jmoney2000

MakerBot Replicator z18 for sale

Includes 3 Smart Extruders & external Filament Caddy that can hold 5 or 10 pound spools + one spool of new MakerBot Filament (I have to check out what colors I have)

Located in NYC area, local pickup only 

looking for $4,400 

Needs a good home, I am just not using it as much due to travel.

z18.jpg

----------

